# New custom rod



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I got this custom rod built by Mitch at North Coast Custom Rods. It turned out great! I took it drop-shotting and it performed like a dream.

BLANK  ATC III SJ702 in Tiger Eye Brown
SEAT  Matagi painted
GRIP  Cork split grips
FOREGRIP - None
HOOKKEEPER - "drop shot" style
GUIDES  Fuji micro SS/SiC in gunsmoke; spiral wrapped left
GUIDE WRAPS  Metallic purple with mint highlights
REEL - Daiwa Sol-L; ZPI 85mm CF handle with cork knobs and an Alphas Ito AI spool
RODSMITH - Mitch Leppelmeier
WEIGHT - 4.18 oz

 

 

 

 



Here is a cool demo rod Mitch let me borrow. The reel is mine, but it fit really well on this rod.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i love the demo rod he let you borrow. im a big fan of carbon fiber


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Too saweet!! Nice rod man!! I gotta get on this microguide tip...I've thought about buying the new carrotstix micro, but I think I'd rather go custom...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> Too saweet!! Nice rod man!! I gotta get on this microguide tip...I've thought about buying the new carrotstix micro, but I think I'd rather go custom...


Thanks! Go custom. There are a bunch of production rods out there with micros now. The micros are super cool.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's a second vote for going custom. No production rod can come close to what a custom builder can do for you. 

Mitch looks like he has an eye for details. He even trimmed down the reel seat!

jeremy


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Every time I see one of your custom rod thread's I get more angry. 

Nice rod where are you getting the Cork handles for your reel. Also a Carbon handle for the reel. Look's good with that Carbon handle. 

Tell me how that Carbon handle work's been looking at the Lamiglass been wanting to get a Micro rod also.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Every time I see one of your custom rod thread's I get more angry.
> 
> Nice rod where are you getting the Cork handles for your reel. Also a Carbon handle for the reel. Look's good with that Carbon handle.
> 
> Tell me how that Carbon handle work's been looking at the Lamiglass been wanting to get a Micro rod also.


Why angry? 

Thanks! I usually get the cork knobs from the For Sale forum at www.tackletour.com. However, sometimes I find them used here:

http://www.ichibantackle.com/showmanufacturer.asp?manufactureid=92&name=DAIWA (TEAM DAIWA)

You can buy them new here:
http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Tuning_handles_Daiwa.htm
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...d/10/sort/2a/page/1/filter_id/1461/daiwa.html

The CF handles are great. They are lighter than the stock handles. Here's a thread I put together on how to mod the reel:

http://www.tackletour.net/TTForums/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=46122&hilit=fuego+carbon

Lamiglas makes a great blank, especially in the XMG50 series. Micros are excellent. PM Mitch to discuss details...or look in the Marketplace forum. He has some rods there he is selling. In fact the demo rod with the CF grip is for sale.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Cause I don't have any custom rod's of my own. Other then the usual mod's like making split grips and removing fore grips on stock rod's. 

No I was looking at the Lamiglass rod that has a Carbon Handle like that I like it better then Foam. I Hate the way foam feel's. 

The way that Every rod is going to Foam AGAIN. I will have to start getting custom's made. 

Main one I wan't is a 7 foot Micro Lite but I want one piece rod. 

I am partial to St. Croix so I will probaly get some Avid Blank's for any custom's I may get. I wan't Micro guides they do seem well casted a can't think of his name his new rod's since he left Carrot Stix. It's on the tip of my tongue I don't feel like googling it just to find out LOL. 

Now Spiral wrap's I am good. It looks just goofy. 


So no line touches the blank with the micro guides and it spiral wrapped?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Cause I don't have any custom rod's of my own. Other then the usual mod's like making split grips and removing fore grips on stock rod's.
> 
> No I was looking at the Lamiglass rod that has a Carbon Handle like that I like it better then Foam. I Hate the way foam feel's.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! 

The XMG50's are nice. Mitch has the demo rod shown above in the Marketplace for sale for like $100. It is built on an MHX blank. They measure out in efficiency identical to IMX blanks. They are not as sensitive as an IMX or XMG50, but they are pretty good. Easily as sensitive as the Avids.

Spirals have a few benefits:
1. no line rub
2. eliminates blank torque
3. weight reduction (fewer guides toward the tip)
4. longer casts with standard guides vs standard guides on top (this changes with micros tho)
5. more control when fighting big fish (no rod torque)

The only rod type I won't fish with a spiral wrap is long cast cranking rod - one 7'4" to 8'. The reason is that micros on top cast longer than a micro spiral. However, a micro spiral will cast longer than any standard guide configuration. For any other application, a spiral rules.


----------

